# IPad (1) problème de transfert de fichier



## Imac7 (6 Avril 2011)

Bonsoir,
est ce qu'Itunes bug ? Car je n'arrive plus à transférer des films loués sur mon IPad 64GB WIFI !
Je me suis dit :"Je vais faire : "transferer les achats" à l'ouverture d'Itunes sauf que ca me met 2 erreurs pour les  2 films ! (-442110)

Pouvez vous m'aidez ? 

Merci d'avance.


----------

